# Spanish in the bay



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Caught 20+ Spanish in the bay near the Gulf Breeze end of the bridge.They shredded a few flies but it was worth every one. These were the first flyrod fish off my stand up paddleboard/yak which is turning out to be an awesome fishing platform.
I'll be back on them tomorrow.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Pics


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Will do. Not sure how to keep the camera dry though...probably shouldn't use my wife's.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice catch - what were they hitting? - did you have to use wire? - troll or cast? - grateful for any details - I'm dyin' to do this


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I use a long shank hook and tie the goodies near the bend. That way the shank serves as a leader, but I check the flouro leader every so often. The fly is made with cheap craft fur (white) and very cheap Christmas tinsel. They shred them up but I can reuse the hooks for the next ones.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

*Got em with photos*

Here's lunch. 20 mph wind really helps the casting distance but kills paddling home.


----------

